# Gardz



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I just wanted to know how many have been using Gardz for not only where wallpaper was removed or old glued on paneling, but also for prepping out over just walls that are painted? I noticed that on painted walls there is less bubbling that occurs, and a gallon of Gardz will last forever.


----------

